# LOTR February Releases



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I appreciate that the majority of people dislike the LOTR range/game from GW. But it's been over well over a year that this system has been neglected now and GW are finally giving the game some attention.



> * LOTR Rules of strategic battles in hardcover, 50 €, no timetable but I assume it is for the February 4 as the rest.
> * Mines of Moria, the box already exists, € 65 and no date set.
> * The Watcher in the Water (the ugly bug Moria Gate, really nice mini, 10cm high and 18 cm long), 56 € and FINECAST ... for February 4.
> * Great Beast Gorgoroth (a kind of Rhino with a lot of ugly orcs of Mordor in the hump), 56 € and FINECAST too ... for February 4. "Rhino" avec des du Mordor orchestrated south are two.
> ...



The Watcher in the Water









Great Gorgoroth Beast









Horror from the Deep









Plastic Easterling Kataphrakts









Mounted Easterling Dragon Knight









Mounted Easterling War Priest









Foot and Mounted Amdur, Lord of Blades









Casualties









Groblog, King of the Deep









Ashrak Spiderblood









Goblin Lootriders


----------



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice! TO be honest whilst I still like the other two games more I am happy that LOTR is finally gatting some more love XD


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

Whether you like the games or not, some pretty nice minis there. May pick up the Watcher and the demon anyways.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Well the watcher is much better than this bag of shit:










The rhino thing is cool too!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I hate that game like no ones business, but these minis look great imo.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

im pretty excited. moria for the win


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

imo they killed it when they tried to change it to regiments, I love the models and I still play with the old rules... but every year games workshop is making a lose on the Lotr games and they still release models for it, it should achieved like the others really, because if they are making a lose, where will they try and make the money back? from their mainstream games that's where...


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

This issue of WD is about 50% LoTR. If you like LoTR I would reccomend getting it.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

Loving those Easterlings!!!

Looks like I'm finally going to be dusting off my poor, neglected Easterling army within a couple of weeks. (NO! must. finish. army-for-astronomi-con.:hang1


Definately also going to be picking up the new Fallen Realms book - hopefully the Easterlings get their WotR stats instead of being stupidly expensive copies of basic Gondorians.
Will also eventually have to pick up the Mordor & Kingdoms of Men books as well, since I have 'oodles of Minas Morgul and a Numenorian army too...


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Well the watcher is much better than this bag of shit:


I thought exactly the same ! hardly menacing like tape worms !

much better mini now...where are these 12 dwarfs then due>? Dec time?


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Most disappointing news possible. what a waste.

Please, none of you buy any of these models because that will encourage them to make more. especially don't buy them and use them for 40k or fantasy, because that's just making them think we want more lotr models when they could have just put time and money into making the models that we wanted in the first place instead of using second rate substitution models.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

LordOfAbsolution said:


> imo they killed it when they tried to change it to regiments, I love the models and I still play with the old rules... but every year games workshop is making a lose on the Lotr games and they still release models for it, it should achieved like the others really, because if they are making a lose, where will they try and make the money back? from their mainstream games that's where...


You'll be glad to hear then that they are focusing on the SBG again then. Putting more effort into the new SBG Rulebook, army books and there is a rumoured Hobbit skirmish game to be released later this year also.



Rhino 88 said:


> much better mini now...where are these 12 dwarfs then due>? Dec time?


The original LOTR stuff was released about 6 months before the film was released at the cinema, so if GW did the same with the Hobbit stuff it would be due for release in June/July. However due to the release of 6th Ed 40k being around then it is unlikely to be released then and will likely be a couple of months after (so a couple of months before the Hobbit film).


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Red Corsairs said:


> The original LOTR stuff was released about 6 months before the film was released at the cinema, so if GW did the same with the Hobbit stuff it would be due for release in June/July. However due to the release of 6th Ed 40k being around then it is unlikely to be released then and will likely be a couple of months after (so a couple of months before the Hobbit film).


My sources seem to indicate that September/October is a likely release date for Hobbit stuff.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

i'd throw out there that 6th ed at the moment is just a rumour. people said/wish listed that february was necron 2nd wave and/or tyranid/space wolves releases. And this was wrong :grin: so maybe just maybe it wont be 40k summer as people predict


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

jigplums said:


> i'd throw out there that 6th ed at the moment is just a rumour. people said/wish listed that february was necron 2nd wave and/or tyranid/space wolves releases. And this was wrong :grin: so maybe just maybe it wont be 40k summer as people predict


Actually, they're saying March now... so its only a month out.


----------



## MadcapCH (May 13, 2010)

Looks like I picked a good time to check out LotR SBG. I happen to like the rules thus far and look forward to building a modest force.



Eleven said:


> Most disappointing news possible. what a waste...


@Eleven: I thought the same thing about Necrons and Tau. Why build new armies rather than make the current ones more in depth, model wise? But some people really like those forces. I imagine some people really like LotR/WotR stuff. We all have our likes and druthers and such.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

MadcapCH said:


> @Eleven: I thought the same thing about Necrons and Tau. Why build new armies rather than make the current ones more in depth, model wise? But some people really like those forces. I imagine some people really like LotR/WotR stuff. We all have our likes and druthers and such.


Erm... Necrons are Tau weren't new armies though... They're old armies that were suffering and needing massive improvement, which in the Necrons case they have done. Soo... they've done exactly what you wanted with them, make them more in depth model wise. 

Thing is, no matter how much people may like LotR, it doesn't even earn a tenth of GW's money for them. They can improve LotR all they want to, but it will still be the poor cousin to what 40k and WFB earn for them. Hence, it makes much much more sense to concentrate on something that will defiantely earn them money rather then something that might.

My local store for instance... we only have 2 LotR players.... they're outnumbered by 40k and WfB players by litterally 30-1. It'd make more sense to make stuff that the 30 people want to buy rather then trying to cater to the one.


----------



## MadcapCH (May 13, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> Erm... Necrons are Tau weren't new armies though...


They were at one time... that was the time to which I was referring. I remember the WD article on Necrons (around 1999?) and the first metal minis. I didn't like that GW was making a new army rather than focusing on other things (more new-fangled plastics for every army, for example). 



GrizBe said:


> Thing is, no matter how much people may like LotR, it doesn't even earn a tenth of GW's money for them. They can improve LotR all they want to, but it will still be the poor cousin to what 40k and WFB earn for them. Hence, it makes much much more sense to concentrate on something that will defiantely earn them money rather then something that might.
> 
> My local store for instance... we only have 2 LotR players.... they're outnumbered by 40k and WfB players by litterally 30-1. It'd make more sense to make stuff that the 30 people want to buy rather then trying to cater to the one.


Maybe, but GW's LotR license was extended. The Hobbit movie will most likely increase their sales. Plus it keeps the license out of the hands of a potential competitor. I am sure GW would rather not have Warhammer Fantasy compete with a Lord of the Rings game manufactured by another company.

And while it is only a fraction of its profits, GW is likely to keep the license and the product going as long it is profitable. If that were not the case, GW is ruthless enough to drop the line completely.


----------



## Jereko (Jan 12, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> My local store for instance... we only have 2 LotR players.... they're outnumbered by 40k and WfB players by litterally 30-1. It'd make more sense to make stuff that the 30 people want to buy rather then trying to cater to the one.


That would imply that Games Workshop should focus on Space Marines, as that is almost a third of their product line and out sells every other army.

Personally I would like to face off against more armies than space marines. Diversity is good. I would even invite a new 40k race if it was announced (although I do think some love needs to be given to sisters of battle before that is even considered).

I have not even looked at the lord of the rings game, no interest in getting into it, but for those that are, its their month, the usually only get one a year.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Is GW really not making a profit on the LOTR IP? People keep telling me they are but I see no hard diffidence about it.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Jereko said:


> I have not even looked at the lord of the rings game, no interest in getting into it, but for those that are, its their month, the usually only get one a year.


One a year, if we're lucky :laugh:



LukeValantine said:


> Is GW really not making a profit on the LOTR IP? People keep telling me they are but I see no hard diffidence about it.


Yes they are still making profit, I can't find the documents at the moment but they were last time I saw. Granted it was nowhere near as much as the profits from 40k or WHFB but it's to be expected the last few years due to the hype of LOTR dying down (which is why they have focussed on it very little recently). Though during the release it was outselling the other core games and making huge profits, allowing GW to spend more money on the likes of 40k and WHFB. I've never understood why so many 40k/WHFB fans bitch about the LOTR game, if they don't like it, don't pay attention to it (and certainly don't come into a LOTR thread with the sole intention of bitching about it, the thread on Dakka isn't a new releases thread anymore, just a bitchfest). Simple. I never see LOTR fans bitching about 40k or WHFB, why can't they pay the LOTR fans the same respect? 

And don't take me for a fanboy (at least not completely :laugh:, I've been playing 40k for years before the release of the LOTR game and still collect heavily now (even if the gaming is not so frequent nowadays).

Also... an update on the releases:



















































































Some nice new minis in the commanders boxes and the Watcher looks far more menacing from the front view.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

The Captain of Minas Tirith is a nice model, good pose. Shame none of them were that heroic-looking in the films and the watcher seems to have a slightly bemused expression. Something along the lines of 'Oi, hobbit with the frying pan, why aren't you in the kitchen frying me some bacon!' as he leans over the wall.

The thing with LoTR is that it got a lot of fresh blood into wargaming so I don't consider it to be that bad. I personally don't like the game system too much (well, i like the fact it was conceived as a skirmish game and it was quite fast paced and combat was fairly simple and _mostly_ effective) but from working in a FLGS at around the time the games were realeased I know how much of a cash cow it was, maybe that's what put me off the game the most - knowing that GW really were milking it for every penny, especially after they re-released the fellowship models so many times each with a slightly different pose. BUT it funded the other branches of plastic crack so we can't complain


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

If they release more monsters I may just have to start a LOTR armies as I love me some monsters.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Well i just went onto GW to look at some Mordor Orcs and i was stunned to discover that they have halved the box from 24 to 12, just like they did with IG several years ago.

What has stunned me was the price.

Old version 24 x Mordor Orcs = $42.00AuD
New version 12 x Mordor Orcs = $37.00AuD

Meaning that now to get 24 x Mordor Orcs will set you back $74.00AuD a real world price increase of $32.00 for the same 24 x Mordor Orcs which is an overall price increase of something like a covert 75% price increase.

Making it it very expensive to collect and play LoTR

How in the absolute fuck is anyone ever going to afford a fucking 75% price increase on basic troops. I had hoped to begin collecting a LoTR Mordor Army this year, but withit seems a 75% price increase, fuck that for a joke.

I went back to check and it is across the board, all troops boxes have now split in half and have been increased by 75%.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I suspect that GW decided to do what it has done with LoTR with halving troop box numbers and raising prices by 75% was that they needed to make up for the millions lost in their continual Finecast failures, we the consumer it seems will pay a hefty price to make up for GW fuckup.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Yep prices were raised and the contents halved last month. I think they've halved the contents to fit with the new rules that are going to be released (as apparantly now there will be warband rules for each army where you need 1 hero per 12 troops). But the price rise was ridiculous. Fortunately I already have all the troops I need but it's not fair for those like yourself.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Or maybe GW has finally gone of the deep end?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i think LOTR is vital for the hobby, because while ever they are making LOTR models the perry twins are kept well away from 40k and warhammer miniature production which is a massive plus.

Alot of people seem to have also forgotten that people are not so much bitching about LOTR because they dont play it, but more that the games they did play and enjoy were given the boot to make way for it, many people like me enjoyed playing what are now considered "specialist" games and purchased multiple ranges of models for games like BFG,Bloodbowl,Inquisitor,Epic(the third core game in my opinion) and many other fantasy ones like Mordhiem etc 

But thats the nature of the beast, GW are a business and aslong as they can squeeze money out of something they will and as far as LOTR goes , they pay royalties for the rights, so expect to pay a premium for the models, i also expect that the royalties this time round would have been more expensive than they were 10 years ago when they first started and the extension for the rights which i believe come in to effect this year will be the real cause of the price increase, so for those playing the games or wanting to thats the price of keeping the rights to the movies likeness and the up coming hobbit.


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> i think LOTR is vital for the hobby, because while ever they are making LOTR models the perry twins are kept well away from 40k and warhammer miniature production which is a massive plus.


Out of interest, what have you got against the Perry twins sculpting?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Yllib Enaz said:


> Out of interest, what have you got against the Perry twins sculpting?


i dont have an issue with all there sculpting just there 40k and fantasy sculpting, they are fine with the lotr stuff ,suits there style, the design has been done for them, so they reproduce it really well, same with the historic stuff they have done too. But when they do 40k/wfb stuff it sucks ass.

Anyway these are the LOTR models i will be collecting this year


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

Yep, i will be picking these up too I reckon


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Me too. The figure sets for the LotR lego sound pretty awesome:

http://lego.wikia.com/wiki/The_Lord_of_the_Rings


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> i dont have an issue with all there sculpting just there 40k and fantasy sculpting, they are fine with the lotr stuff ,suits there style, the design has been done for them, so they reproduce it really well, same with the historic stuff they have done too. But when they do 40k/wfb stuff it sucks ass.
> 
> Anyway these are the LOTR models i will be collecting this year


I was gonna ask where Gimli was. 


Then I noticed the 5th hobbit


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> My local store for instance... we only have 2 LotR players.... they're outnumbered by 40k and WfB players by litterally 30-1. It'd make more sense to make stuff that the 30 people want to buy rather then trying to cater to the one.


yeah well in my area, south houston, I don't know of even 1 lotr player.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

It's different in different areas. In my area WHFB is the one that seems neglected. We have one or two WHFB gamers (though I'm sure there are more who don't game in store or at our club), hell we have more BFG players than WHFB.


----------



## MadcapCH (May 13, 2010)

Red Corsairs said:


> I appreciate that the majority of people dislike the LOTR range/game from GW. But it's been over well over a year that this system has been neglected now and GW are finally giving the game some attention....


I got my WD today. Now to pour through it. But at first glance all of the stuff posted here is true, including a new rule book and "army" books. I am not too happy with needing to get another SBG rule book and a "codex". But I will press on with my collection none the less. 

*watches wallet hang itself*


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Personally I don't mind too much as it will be nice to finally have all the SBG rules in specific books rather than scattered throughout many issues of WD. Plus the new set up for army books makes far more sense, though as they already did codices and army books for the other two core systems by army, I don't know why they didn't do it from the beginning.


----------



## MadcapCH (May 13, 2010)

Oh, and the first time my independent FLGS owner was aware of the LotR models and changes... yesterday, when I showed him this thread. Good to know the customers are "more informed" than the retailers.


----------

